
Becoming an exploit developer/security researcher help? - r00db0y
Hello everyone. I want to become one of those guys like Spender (grsecurity.net) that can easily find bugs in code, and show people like Linus Torvalds how insecure their things are. To be able to do this, I realize that i have to learn C and assembly, (not really sure about shell scripting or python/perl) but could someone recommend a _way_ to do this, books i need, just steps required in order for me to get to where i am going??&#60;p&#62;I know a lot of people will probably mock me but thats ok, i can take being made fun of if i will get a few good answers&#60;p&#62;btw i am on osx 10.5 (leopard) and most of the work i want to learn will be on that but i can install a vm if need be.&#60;p&#62;osx is a unix so it might be nicer to do since linux has apparently (via google) been explored so much osx is a nice new area that might be good enough for me i think&#60;p&#62;thanks everyone
======
djcapelis
The first step is to learn how to do things for yourself. It's an essential
requirement for discovery, which is what bug finding is. I hate to be trite,
but it's true and that's why no one's voting you up.

------
bogglez
<http://ompldr.org/vNWloOQ>

